# Deep fat fried fatty... Possibility? Or instant heart attack??



## smokemifugotem (Nov 14, 2009)

As i sit here, watching my brisket climb out of its plateau and get ever closer to my belly, I also sit in amazement. As i watch my buffalo chicken fatty get crispier and crispier.... Which, of course leads to another of my could be, extraordinary revelations!!!  .....Wait for it.... How about a deep fat fried Fatty???? The one that i am smoking currently would be a great candidate. I am the only one here eating this thing plus a brisket tonight. SO,... Tomorrow  i will have a lot of it left over. My thought is, I want to take slices of the fatty, roll it in batter and deep fry it. I WILL. And i will post qview. ...so long as my arteries havent clogged before noon.


----------



## fire it up (Nov 14, 2009)

I did hot dogs wrapped in sausage that was smoked then battered and fried, got the idea from Eric maybe?
I honestly can't remember who it was that did a few like that and a few that were just sausage then smoked/battered/fried.
Sure it may be bad for you but HOLY SCHEISSE was it good!
I would say go for it sometime, but make sure the meat isn't hot when you batter it because the batter might not stick enough.


----------



## smokemifugotem (Nov 14, 2009)

That all sounds good FIRE! I will be battering these tomorrow at some time. I will put whatever i have left in the fridge and slice it into about 1" slices then batter them. I cant wait!!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 14, 2009)

Now that deep fryed fattie sound like a real hunk of goodness. It might just stop your arteries on the spot but can you thinkof a better way to go...... OK maybe thats a better way to go but. Thats sounds like great idea and I just wish you were here in my town and watching the Gator Game and I would come over and take care of all that food your fixin.


----------



## hoser (Nov 14, 2009)

Geez!
Can't wait to see how this comes out....I'll bring the defibrillator


----------



## rivet (Nov 14, 2009)

oh man....make it one of those fluffy beer batters I remember from the Eastern Shore when I was a kid! Sounds like a good thing to try and who knows, could start a new food revolution!


----------



## mrscruffles (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes, do it! I've done it before with one of my bacontastic fattys and it was AMAZING! 
Edit: I forgot to say that it was fried in Bacon fat!! so Yes do it, its going to be one of the best things you have ever done to a fatty!


----------



## uncle_lar (Nov 14, 2009)

reminds me of a restaurant not far from me that serves double breaded cheeseburgers 2 burgers with cheese coated in batter like a pork tenderloin, then deep fried. man are they good.


----------



## meat hunter (Nov 14, 2009)

I can't think of a reason NOT to try it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Go for it, just make sure you post some pics of it when it's done.


----------



## fourthwind (Nov 14, 2009)

Somewhere there is a cardioligist with dollar sign's  blinking over his head.  You guys kill me!..  no really.  these recipes ARE killing me..  And I will die smiling


----------



## smokemifugotem (Nov 14, 2009)

Well, the fatty didnt last long. Ended up getting eaten by a horde of drop ins last night. But i am going to try this soon!!!! I will post pics on this thread as soon as i do. Any good recipes for a batter??


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 14, 2009)

I think it sound like something everyone would like...


----------



## mrscruffles (Nov 14, 2009)

smokemifugotem, when I fried my fatty slices all I did was a basic egg wash, then dredge in seasoned flour, and fried in bacon fat. They came out amazing, but next time I do it I plan on doin some sorta beer batter or something like that.


----------

